# cherche site pour envoyer des sms par internet



## christphe (14 Janvier 2007)

bonjour
je cherche un site me permetant d'envoyer des sms par internet,en alimentant un compte par paypal par exemple.
j'ai recherché par google ,mais j'aimerais avoir l' avis d'utilisateurs.
je veux pouvoir les envoyer de n'importe quel ordi mac ou pc.
merci


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Janvier 2007)

Et par le site de ton opérateur ??


----------



## christphe (14 Janvier 2007)

wanadoo? je vais regarder.


----------



## mr.cyclopede (15 Janvier 2007)

A l'adresse suivante, un widget pour envoi de sms gratuits:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/email_messaging/freetextmessagescallwave.html

Param&#233;trer op&#233;rateurs internationaux au dos du widget


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2007)

J'utilise SMSmac depuis 2 ans, avec le widget dashboard ou konfabulator, produit parfait je trouve.


----------



## christphe (15 Janvier 2007)

je connais smsmac ,mais je cherche un site pour envoyer des sms de n'importe ou,pas seulement de mon mac.
Effectivement ,je peux le faire du site orange qui est mon fournisseur d'acces internet , pour 17 c d'Euro.
Mais ,je ne peux pas en envoyer du boulot. Beaucoup de sites ,sont verouill&#233;s (cul jeux peer to peer etc) ,mais aussi skype et toutes les messageries genre yahoo hotmail laposte orange etc etc.(et bien d'autres encore)


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2007)

mr.cyclopede a dit:


> A l'adresse suivante, un widget pour envoi de sms gratuits:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/email_messaging/freetextmessagescallwave.html
> 
> Paramétrer opérateurs internationaux au dos du widget



Ca marche pas j'ai essayé de m'envoyer un sms ben j'ai rien reçu !!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.cyclopede (16 Janvier 2007)

parametrer operateur internationaux et numeroter les numeros au format international :

+336 12 34 56 78 pour un 06 12 34 56 78


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Janvier 2007)

OK merci bien je ne savais pas qu'il existait un truc comme ça pour envoyer des sms gratos


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> OK merci bien je ne savais pas qu'il existait un truc comme ça pour envoyer des sms gratos





Nan allez c'est gratos ? Il est où le piège ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan allez c'est gratos ? Il est o&#249; le pi&#232;ge ?


Allez , au hasard  
etre sur des listings d'envoi de pubs en textos
( spam spam spam en vue....)


----------



## richard-deux (16 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Allez , au hasard
> etre sur des listings d'envoi de pubs en textos
> ( spam spam spam en vue....)



C'est exactement ce à quoi je pense.  
Un truc gratuit pour envoyer des SMS et rien en contre partie, c'est louche. :rateau:


----------



## Goli (16 Janvier 2007)

mr.cyclopede a dit:


> A l'adresse suivante, un widget pour envoi de sms gratuits:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/email_messaging/freetextmessagescallwave.html
> 
> Param&#233;trer op&#233;rateurs internationaux au dos du widget



Moi, j'ai essay&#233; la chose depuis ce matin, &#231;a marche ! 1er sms de test &#224; moi-m&#234;me, ok.
Le hic, c'est qu'il faut signer son texto. Le destinateur n'aura pas votre num&#233;ro de portable mais &#231;a comme pub : www.callwave.com (sms)

sinon il y a &#231;a http://www.apollo-mobile.at/product-001-11-en.htm
Pas cher mais nickel !


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> C'est exactement ce à quoi je pense.
> Un truc gratuit pour envoyer des SMS et rien en contre partie, c'est louche. :rateau:





Une pub dans le message et puis voilà, pas forcément voir le mal partout, de toute façoon un spam de plus ou de moins


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2007)

mr.cyclopede a dit:


> A l'adresse suivante, un widget pour envoi de sms gratuits:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/email_messaging/freetextmessagescallwave.html
> 
> Param&#233;trer op&#233;rateurs internationaux au dos du widget





Bon apr&#232;s essai, bah super ce truc, juste une courte pub par SMS, &#231;a me va


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi aussi adopté !


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2007)

Mais ce soir ça ne fonctionnait pas, comme quoi :rateau:


----------



## anthon (24 Avril 2007)

comment faites-vous ? je connais la numérotation internationale, mais à la ligne 'choose pin', je bloque !!! et on peut envoyer des textos dans tout le monde ?
merci !


----------



## richard-deux (25 Avril 2007)

anthon a dit:


> comment faites-vous ? je connais la numérotation internationale, mais à la ligne 'choose pin', je bloque !!! et on peut envoyer des textos dans tout le monde ?
> merci !



Il faut choisir un mot de passe et s'enregistrer auprès de callwave.
Ainsi entre un numéro dans la case "choose Pin" puis tu recevras un sms avec un numéro à 6 chiffres pour confirmer ton enregistrement.  

Concernant ta dernière question, je pense que oui. 
A Vérifier.


----------



## vleroy (25 Avril 2007)

christphe a dit:


> je connais smsmac ,mais je cherche un site pour envoyer des sms de n'importe ou,pas seulement de mon mac.
> Effectivement ,je peux le faire du site orange qui est mon fournisseur d'acces internet , pour 17 c d'Euro.
> Mais ,je ne peux pas en envoyer du boulot. Beaucoup de sites ,sont verouillés (cul jeux peer to peer etc) ,mais aussi skype et toutes les messageries genre yahoo hotmail laposte orange etc etc.(et bien d'autres encore)



Depuis ton carnet d'adresse, tu peux envoyer des sms via apple sans passer par le widget. Il faudrait vérifier qu'avec un compte .Mac et ton carnet d'adresse en ligne, cette option est également disponible. Si c'est le cas, tu dois pouvoir le faire depuis n'importe quelle machine.


----------



## vleroy (25 Avril 2007)

non mon idée n'est pas bonne:rose:


----------

